# Feeling a little blue



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Trying to get a teenager out of the truck when it's cold is no easy task..However, 20 minutes later and three by his feet,game on...


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Cool, i love catching bluefish, they put up a good fight, and you never know if theyre gonna cut you off, makes it feel that much better when they are caught


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Couldn't agree more.That's all he wants to fish for right now.He tells me that these are not food they're for bait.Kid cracks me up!!I think besides the fight on light tackle,he's more attracted to the fact they're not a bracket fish.He absolutely hates putting fish back but knows he has to.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

We're you guys fishing on Perdido beach? Haven't had any bites or even seen a baitfish, birds, mullet, crab, etc in the upper part of perdido bay the last few days. Was thinking about hitting the beach tomorrow. Have some out of towners in and want to take their son to catch and hopefully not just to fish. Wondering how the action is on the beach and saw your post saying you were headed there or orange beach.

Nice blues would be a fun time. Looks like you guys had some nice ones!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

pompano67 said:


> He tells me that these are not food they're for bait.


I'm not totally in agreement with that. I had them as sushi earlier this year and they were great. Also made up some ceviche too. Don't knock it till ya try it. Yum yum!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Blues are delicious! Just gotta prep/cook them right. Nicely done man, blues are always fun.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Blues are delicious! Just gotta prep/cook them right. Nicely done man, blues are always fun.


As long as they're fresh. They don't freeze worth a sh*t.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Easy fellows...I eat them as well...My kid however has seen them used for bait more times than he has seen them prepared as a meal.So in his mind they're bait.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh and to answer your question Tom.Yes we hit Perdido,not a lot of action there..Had better luck in Navarre.My friend got a couple of runs out by Portofino but never hooked up.Gone try the fort again tonight.Got to break in our fish cave haha.Best of luck to all..If ya'll make it out,look for the camo pop-up blind that looks like a bunch of hunters got way off track lol.That will be us...God bless...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

No problem, I used not to eat catfish, talapia, sharks, raw oysters....now I love it all! Give it time. Have a great day.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Mac..Hope all is well..When we going fishing???


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

My next trip down there is just before Labor Day for a month next year. If I get time we may do a Galvestonor South Padre, Tx. in April or May, just have to see how it works out.


----------

